
Bay Area Deep Learning School will be live streamed this weekend - modeless
http://www.bayareadlschool.org/#live
======
georgeam
After the live streaming will the videos remain archived on youtube?

~~~
modeless
I'm not sure how long they will remain there in their unedited state, but I do
know they will be archived on YouTube after editing is done.

